# Ohio DNR lottery hunts



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Hunting/ControlledHunts/results.htm

Here are the resukts for the Ohio DNR lottery drawings for the deer hunts and goose hunts. I was only drawn for the Wildcat Hollow muzzleloader hunt. Odds weren't to good this year.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Well you did better than I did, I did not get drawn for anything. I guess I used all my luck last year. I did not apply for any hunts last year and still managed to go with buddies to both Ottawa and Ravenna.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not to lucky, everyone who applied for the Wildcat hunt was drawn. Didn't get drawn for the Plumbrook or either Ottawa hunt.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Im not lucky either  
But my wife is..
She was drawn for the Nov 19 Killdeer Plains women only deer gun hunt.

Buy the way if anyone has any info about this hunt or area please post or send me a PM 

Thanks
--coach


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

just went to the ODNR site and looks like the Plum Brook results are not there. Wish they would put them up. anyone else not able to view that hunt?


----------

